# Gewinnt eine Fischwaage von Browning



## TrimmiBerlin (23. März 2019)

Die richtige Antwort ist Antwort A.


----------



## Minimax (23. März 2019)

A, A, die Antwort ist A! Krieg ich jetzt bitte die Fischwaage?


----------



## Dreidl (23. März 2019)

A


----------



## Pokolyt (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. März 2019)

Zu einfach!

Antwort A.


----------



## sprogoe (23. März 2019)

Antwort *A*


----------



## hanzz (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2019)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## A.Schmidt (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## Bronni (23. März 2019)

Ich schließe mich an, AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## JottU (23. März 2019)

Is A


----------



## Ron73 (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## Nuesse (23. März 2019)

A


----------



## glavoc (23. März 2019)

A ist die richtige Antwort 
allen viel Glück!


----------



## Localhorst (23. März 2019)

A


----------



## phirania (23. März 2019)

Ist ja wie bei...
Genial daneben:
Alle sagen A.
Dann muß ich auch A sagen...


----------



## Xianeli (23. März 2019)

Antwort A natürlich


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## McDeath (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## Tobias85 (23. März 2019)

Die Antwort lautet 42.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. März 2019)

Antwort Nummer A


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. März 2019)

Ich bin entsetzt, ich dachte ich habe es hier mit gut informierten Angelkollegen zu tun und dann nennen alle die Lösung A. Dabei ist diese natürlich längst überholt.

Die richtige Lösung lautet C

Länge des Fisches × artspezifischer Faktor  ÷ Verbuttungskoeffizienten


----------



## Spaßfischer (23. März 2019)

Antwort: A


----------



## Zander15 (23. März 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Heute verlosen wir eine *Fischwaage von Browning
> *
> Das präzise und zuverlässige Wiegen des Fanges ist eine wichtige Funktion nach jeder Angelveranstaltung. Dafür eignet sich die Browning Digitalwaage vortrefflich.
> 
> ...



Antwort A ist richtig


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

Aha, die Mehrheit wird sich wohl nicht irren, also A.


----------



## Kellogs (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt, ich dachte ich habe es hier mit gut informierten Angelkollegen zu tun


Diese Annahme spricht nicht für dich


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Aha, die Mehrheit wird sich wohl nicht irren, also A.



In so mancher Demokratie hofft man darauf vergeblich


----------



## Hering 58 (23. März 2019)

Dann sage ich auch Antwort A.


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

Da hast Du sicher Recht, @Dorschbremse 

Echte Demokratie ist praktisch nirgends vorzufinden.


----------



## rippi (23. März 2019)

B, weil die Flossen der größten Regenbogenforellen in der Zuchtanlage immer so eingeschnitten sind.


----------



## Heidechopper (23. März 2019)

Selbstverständlich A


----------



## sprogoe (23. März 2019)

Aaaaah, 99% aller Teilnehmer bekommen eine Waage.


----------



## einfach_chris (23. März 2019)

Antwort A. 

LG


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Aaaaah, 99% aller Teilnehmer bekommen eine Waage.


Zumindest sollte @Minimax die Waage für den geilen Post bekommen


----------



## yukonjack (23. März 2019)

Ich sage mal A


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (23. März 2019)

A


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. März 2019)

Ihr habt zuviel "Bimmel und Bommel" geguckt


----------



## Stulle (23. März 2019)

A. Ist die genaue Variante


----------



## Kochtopf (23. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Da hast Du sicher Recht, @Dorschbremse
> 
> Echte Demokratie ist praktisch nirgends vorzufinden.


Und das ist auch gut so, denn die dummen sind in der Überzahl


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so, denn die dummen sind in der Überzahl


Das sagt uns gerne die Elite. Würde man die Leute an echte Demokratie langsam gewöhnen, würde das bestens funktionieren.
Ein Beispiel: mit echter Demokratie hätte es den großen Zustrom von Flüchtlingen nicht gegeben und damit hätten wir weniger Fremdenfeindlichkeit.
Aber lassen wir es besser, ist ja totales OT hier.


----------



## Racklinger (23. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## donak (23. März 2019)

Ich sage auch mal A. Wobei, wer A sagt, soll ja bekanntlich auch B sagen...

Es ist natürlich A.


----------



## davidhecht (23. März 2019)

Ich lege mich auch auf A fest!


----------



## zokker (23. März 2019)

Ich sag mal A und C.


----------



## Nemo (23. März 2019)

Die Antwort ist D: Einfach nett fragen.


----------



## NoMono (23. März 2019)

A


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. März 2019)

Ich sag A


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. März 2019)

A A A


----------



## fluefiske (24. März 2019)

Antwort A.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (24. März 2019)

Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet. Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer! 

Die richtige Antwort ist natürlich A. Glückwunsch, @Ron73. Du hast gewonnen. Meld dich bei mir via Unterhaltung. Ich brauche deine Adresse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Echte Demokratie ist praktisch nirgends vorzufinden.





Kochtopf schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so, denn die dummen sind in der Überzahl




Danke dafür, dass mir endlich mal jemand erklärt wie die Diktaturen der Welt sich legitimieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Danke dafür, dass mir endlich mal jemand erklärt wie die Diktaturen der Welt sich legitimieren.


Die legitimieren sich anders, ich bin nur Fan parlamentarischer Demokratie und ein Gegner von Volksentscheiden, da, wie sich hier auch öfters zeigt, viel mit Emotionen und wenig mit Reflektion und Sachverstand hantiert wird und das halte ich für kreuzgefährlich. Und nun Schluss bevor wieder der Mob aus dem Schrank geholt wird


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> ich bin nur Fan parlamentarischer Demokratie und ein Gegner von Volksentscheiden,




Kannst du ja auch sein aber deshalb bitte nicht immer gleich Andersdenkende als "dumm" bezeichnen.
Das verhindert den Dialog(oder soll ihn verhindern?).

Es gibt nämlich auch gute Gründe für Volksabstimmungen, abseits von gegenseitigem "du-bist-du-dümmer-als-ich" Gehabe". 

Naja....genug OT für heute.


----------



## eiswerner (24. März 2019)

immernoch A


----------



## Kochtopf (24. März 2019)

Ich sagte nicht das Andersdenkende dumm sind sondern dass die dummen in der Überzahl sind, das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, da durchaus auch dumme Menschen meine Meinung haben können


----------



## Lengspezi (24. März 2019)

A ist richtig.


----------



## zokker (24. März 2019)

Lengspezi schrieb:


> A ist richtig.





eiswerner schrieb:


> immernoch A



Ihr habt leider verloren.

@Professor Tinca, @[URL='https://www.anglerboard.de/members/kochtopf.190770/']Kochtopf  Demokratie gibt es eh nur auch dem Dorf.[/URL]


----------



## Krautangler (24. März 2019)

Die richtige Antwort ist A


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. März 2019)

Mein Posting war auch mehr im Sinne von

-auch Mehrheiten liegen oft falsch-

gemeint 

Und ja - im Dorf passiert sowas öfters!
Ich als Zugezogener Städter hefte das meist unter "Bauernschläue" ab 

@Krautangler- die Verlosung ist bereits durch


----------



## Over (24. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## zokker (24. März 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> ... Und ja - im Dorf passiert sowas öfters!
> Ich als Zugezogener Städter hefte das meist unter "Bauernschläue" ab



Zitat von *Andreas Popp*
"Der Begriff kommt aus dem altgriechischem und setzt sich aus zwei Teilen zusammen: *Demos*, was übersetzt „_das Dorf_“ bedeutet (und _nicht_ das Volk, wie es oft behauptet wird). *Kratein* könnte man am besten mit „herrschen“ übersetzen. Bei einer Demokratie handelt es sich also um ein sich selbst verwaltendes Dorf. Es ist also eindeutig, dass eine Demokratie nur in _kleinen autarken_ Einheiten funktionieren kann, da es ansonsten grundsätzlich auf eine Tyrannei hinausläuft."


----------



## Minimax (24. März 2019)

Ich versteh zwar nicht viel von Politik und so, aber eins weiss ich: Fischwaagen für ALLE wären ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. März 2019)

@zokker - und dann gab es gemäß Kästner noch einen Ort namens Schilda mitsamt seiner Schildbürger, wo so einiges ad absurdum geführt worden ist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. März 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Zitat von *Andreas Popp*
> "Der Begriff kommt aus dem altgriechischem und setzt sich aus zwei Teilen zusammen: *Demos*, was übersetzt „_das Dorf_“ bedeutet (und _nicht_ das Volk, wie es oft behauptet wird). *Kratein* könnte man am besten mit „herrschen“ übersetzen. Bei einer Demokratie handelt es sich also um ein sich selbst verwaltendes Dorf. Es ist also eindeutig, dass eine Demokratie nur in _kleinen autarken_ Einheiten funktionieren kann, da es ansonsten grundsätzlich auf eine Tyrannei hinausläuft."



 Andreas Popp? Psiram? UIUIUIUI

70 Jahre Frieden und zunehmenden Wohlstand hat sogar in vielen Ländern  in Europas geklappt. Das haben alle Politischen Systeme vorher nicht hin bekommen.


----------



## Lachsjaeger (24. März 2019)

Antwort A


----------



## Nemo (24. März 2019)

A, oder?


----------



## zokker (25. März 2019)

A. Popp finde ich nicht schlecht, er regt zum Nachdenken an, glauben muss und darf man ihm aber auch nicht alles. 

Demokratie ist: wenn zwei Füchse und ein Hase über das Abendbrot abstimmen ...


der Hase kann die Wahl dann aber noch mit der Schrotflinte anfechten ...


----------



## ingo39 (25. März 2019)

A


----------



## auerjockel (25. März 2019)

Antwort  A


----------



## Timbo78 (26. März 2019)

A


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet. Vielen Dank an alle Teilnehmer!
> 
> Die richtige Antwort ist natürlich A. Glückwunsch, @Ron73. Du hast gewonnen. Meld dich bei mir via Unterhaltung. Ich brauche deine Adresse.



Ich zitiere das mal gerade...


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2019)

Eine weitere Preisfrage: Warum editiert @Anglerboard Redaktion nicht einfach in großen, roten Lettern "Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet"
in den Startpost, sondern treibt dieses grausame Spiel mit den Hoffnungen tausender Fischwaagenenthusiasten?

A) For the lulz
B) Clickbait
C) Es gibt eine zweite, geheime Fischwaage zu gewinnen


----------



## sprogoe (26. März 2019)

Ich wäre dafür, nach Beendigung des Gewinnspiels und der Bekanntgabe des Gewinners,
das Forum zu sperren, hört das ganze Rumgeplänkel danach und die verspäteten Teilnahmen auf.


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, nach Beendigung des Gewinnspiels und der Bekanntgabe des Gewinners,
> *das Forum zu sperren*, hört das ganze Rumgeplänkel danach und die verspäteten Teilnahmen auf.



Bisschen drastisch, oder?


----------



## sprogoe (26. März 2019)

Was solls, früher wurden auch schon mal "drastische Maßnahmen" angewendet.


----------



## glavoc (26. März 2019)

-----


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Das ganze Forum gleich. Hardcore!
@Minimax Die richtige Antwort auf Deine Frage ist natürlich B. Wir wollen hier nach dem Ende des Gewinnspiels noch tausende von Clicks generieren... Und zwar for the fame!!!
Nein ernsthaft. Ich editiere (aber ohne das Forum gleich zu sperren!!! )


----------



## zokker (26. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> ... das Forum zu sperren, hört das ganze Rumgeplänkel danach ...



Das ganze Forum???
Das "Rumgeplänkel" ist doch das Beste an so einem Trööt. Ich will nicht nur a: ..., b: ..., c ... hundert mal das Selbe sehen.


----------



## sprogoe (26. März 2019)

Ich meinte natürlich nicht das gesammte Forum, sondern den entsprechenden Threat.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich nicht das gesammte Forum, sondern den entsprechenden Threat.


Aiaiai - da liegen ja Welten dazwischen! Das war aber schon ein grober Lapsus!


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich meinte natürlich nicht das gesammte Forum, sondern den entsprechenden Threat.



Mensch, Sprogoe, da muss man aufpassen! Stell Dir mal vor @Christian.Siegler hätte auf Deine Veranlassung hin das ganze Anglerboard genuked! Nix Mehr Wortschlange oder Das-geht-mir-auf-die-Nerven-Thread!
Erleichtert,
Minimax


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mensch, Sprogoe, da muss man aufpassen! Stell Dir mal vor @Christian.Siegler hätte auf Deine Veranlassung hin das ganze Anglerboard genuked! Nix Mehr Wortschlange oder Das-geht-mir-auf-die-Nerven-Thread!
> Erleichtert,
> Minimax


War kurz davor! Bin dann nochmal in mich gegangen und hab überlegt! "Das kann doch nicht sein Ernst sein", dachte ich mir... Pffff, Glück gehabt!


----------



## Nemo (26. März 2019)

Wie soll man so eine Aufgabe überhaupt lösen können... Es geht um eine FischWAAGE und gefragt wird dann nach einer Möglichkeit, das ALTER der Fische zu bestimmen. Da blickt doch kein Mensch durch!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Wie soll man so eine Aufgabe überhaupt lösen können... Es geht um eine FischWAAGE und gefragt wird dann nach einer Möglichkeit, das ALTER der Fische zu bestimmen. Da blickt doch kein Mensch durch!


Jetzt lies Dir doch deinen Kommentar nochmal gaaanz genau durch und lass das mal für ne Stunde sacken! Also ich weiß ja nicht...


----------



## sprogoe (26. März 2019)

Ne´ komplette Forumssperre hätte ich gerne mal erlebt, hätte mich entspannt zurück gelehnt,
während genügend andere nervös an ihren Nägeln gekaut hätten.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Hatten wir doch erst. Beim Umzug auf die neue Forensoftware. Da waren wir für fast drei Tage weg... 
Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl, dass es fast alle Boardies so mehr oder weniger schadlos überstanden haben


----------



## Nemo (26. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Jetzt lies Dir doch deinen Kommentar nochmal gaaanz genau durch und lass das mal für ne Stunde sacken! Also ich weiß ja nicht...


 Ich glaube ich stelle mal meine Versuche des feinsinnigen Humors wieder ein und kehre zu meinen üblichen platten Sprüchen zurück, damit scheine ich besser anzukommen


----------



## sprogoe (26. März 2019)

Ruhig Brauner, wenn Du beim Bäcker an einem Gewinnspiel teilnimmst, wo es ein Auto zu gewinnen gibt,
fragst Du doch auch nicht "was hat das mit Brot und Brötchen zutun?"


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. März 2019)

Wieso - ist doch ganz logisch! 

Mit dem Auto darf sich der Gewinner verkrümeln!


----------



## Nemo (26. März 2019)

Bei einem Auto ist es wieder was anderes. Da kann man ab einer entsprechenden PS-Zahl gut den Bezug zur "Länge" herstellen. Und da die Nase ein Leben lang weiter wächst, kriegt man hierüber die Kurve zum Alter .


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Ich glaube Ohren wachsen auch ein lebenlang. Nicht viel, aber beständig. Ist mir eh am liebsten!


----------



## Nemo (26. März 2019)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich glaube Ohren wachsen auch ein lebenlang. Nicht viel, aber beständig. Ist mir eh am liebsten!


Sehr richtig! Worüber wir dann einen Hinweis auf die richtige Antwort mit den Gehörsteinen haben. Es kommt also nur auf den richtigen Bäcker an!


€: oh, da hast du noch einen versteckt, den ich erst beim zweiten Lesen kapiert habe


----------



## Christian.Siegler (26. März 2019)

Echt verrückt! So schließt sich der Kreis!!!


----------



## hanzz (26. März 2019)

Hab beim Rewe die Tage ne Packung Nudeln gewonnen.


----------



## alexpp (26. März 2019)

Krass, Du glücklicher. Langeweile lass naaach


----------

